
The Japanese Man Who Saved 6,000 Jews with His Handwriting - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/15/opinion/sugihara-moral-heroism-refugees.html
======
javiercp
Like Shindler's story, in these times of cynism and selfishness, these stories
make me a little at peace with humanity.

Even with all the flaws that these men had, they did something extraordinary
good.

~~~
creep
A great majority of people would never do this, fearing for personal safety or
personal well-being-- and that's okay, that makes sense to me. But the few who
risk themselves in this way are more than you think, it's just that we don't
hear of them because the true heroes don't consider themselves heroes. Also
keep in mind that most people sacrifice themselves daily in order to keep
their loved ones happy in small ways, and that's just as inspiring.

------
solatic
Not in the article: there is a statue memorializing him in Los Angeles's
Little Tokyo.

Statue "Chiune Sugihara" 192 S Central Ave, Los Angeles, CA 90012, USA
[https://maps.google.com/?cid=6956489423621816135](https://maps.google.com/?cid=6956489423621816135)

